# New Jake Hackert Cob on ebay....



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

For those interested, Jake Hackert put a couple of cobs on ebay today. There's a Patroiot bowl left. I snagged the Genereal :bounce:

For the price, these seem like a really nice pipe. I love my cobs, and these seem like they're an improvement over the decent fit and finish of the stock MM's. He's got some other beautiful briars on as well...

eBay Store: Search results for Custom Pipes by Jake Hackert.


----------

